
Facebook Horizon, a New Social VR World - losvedir
https://www.oculus.com/blog/introducing-facebook-horizon-a-new-social-vr-world-coming-to-oculus-quest-and-the-rift-platform-in-2020/
======
losvedir
Ready Player One's Oasis, here we come. I know John Carmack has been talking
about something like this for a while, and I'm interested to see how it is.

I was an early backer of the original Oculus for the promise of something like
this. I've been excited about the idea of a programmable VR world since
reading Snow Crash.

I'm just a little disappointed it's happening via Facebook, which I don't use,
but at least they have the resources to really make it work.

